# Big day this week



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Well, I pushed and the court date is this week for the first conference. I don't anticipate this going well as I asked a ton of times for us to sit and talk about what we both want and agree prior. She never did or wanted to. Never replied to my messages. So, of course we will not agree and now have to argue using lawyers. No good. Not looking forward to it.


----------

